# Bataleon Airobic vs. Funk Kink



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So I'm looking at possibly picking up a park-specific freestyle board for this season. Something that I can use for butters/jibs/presses. For all-mountain I normally ride a 158-159, and go with 160-163 for powder. So I'm thinking of going with something like 152-155 or so for this one.

My question is about the differences between these 2 boards. I've already seen the specs, but I'm still pretty confused. I'm hoping to hear actual reviews/opinions from anyone that has ridden either or both of these boards. They seem so similar to me, so I can't really tell which one would suit me better.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I would get the 155 Airobic over the 153 Fun.Kink.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> I would get the 155 Airobic over the 153 Fun.Kink.


How about an explanation of why you say that? Have you even ridden either/both?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ive ridden my buddy's funkink and its pretty similar to my evil twin.
although i havent ridden the airobic, i think that the airobic is sort
of a slightly softer, twin version of the funkink. correct me if im 
wrong please.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> I would get the 155 Airobic over the 153 Fun.Kink.


X2. Especially if you are planning to hit some boxes/rails with it. The wider 'flat' part of the TBT on the Airobic will make jibbing much easier.

The Airobic is a nice board...It's noodle-tastic. It's not gona win any speed competitions and I wouldn't take it off a 40 footers or anything like that...But it slays the butters and is a pretty damn good all around board for days where you are a park rat, or days where you just want to dick around on the hill.

Though, this season, the Evil Twin has a sintruded base...Something to consider.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So the Airobic is basically a super soft noodle that's only good for butters?

How does the fun kink feel in terms of stiffness compared to the Evil Twin then? It should be a bit softer right? I already have a Riot 155 so it kind of covers what an ET would do for me.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> So the Airobic is basically a super soft noodle that's only good for butters?
> 
> How does the fun kink feel in terms of stiffness compared to the Evil Twin then? It should be a bit softer right? I already have a Riot 155 so it kind of covers what an ET would do for me.


The Airobic doesn't suck ass or anything for all mtn fun but if you like being able to absolutely rail carves and feel 100% locked in on the Riot, you won't feel that way on the Airobic. The difference between the 2 is almost night and day.

If you're just after a jib/butter board or a board to learn to spin/pull out sketch landings, the Airobic kills it in those areas.

IMO, the fun.kink is going to be just as soft as the Airobic since it's rated a 3.5 flex to the Airobic's 4-3-4 flex.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

I use my bataleon 09 fun.kink for everything, i'd say it's an all rounder though i can ride any board with ease though. I don't get any chatter at all going 70 km down ice, yes i go down ice to go faster, only problem i had was that i started fish tailing once but that was because i was tired :laugh:. It holds its self in the park too and drops of cliffs. The board is amazing for doing rails i can a hold a one along a rail with ease or hold nose slides. The board holds it very well. I'm only 63 kgs i wouldn't bother with it if you were over err 80 kg?.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I decided to go with an Airobic b/c it's a true twin with their Twin TBT, while the Fun Kink has the FS TBT with a tiny bit (only 5mm) setback. Thanks to the few that helped me with my decision.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Good choice!


----------



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

I would like to know if anyone else has any more input on the fun.kink? I got an '08/'09 for the beginning of this season and all the reviews or thoughts about it were all very vague and many people always suggested other bataleon's over it. So if anyone would like to express more views on the fun.kink I would be very appreciative!

Edit: I've yet to go riding with it, other then the strap in, in the house kinda thing


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

One of the reasons I ended up choosing the Airobic is because it has the Twin TBT instead over the Fun Kink with its Freestyle TBT with a tiny bit of setback.


----------

